
Show HN: The (free) Express.js Handbook - flaviocopes
https://flaviocopes.com/the-express-handbook/
======
romellem
Looks interesting, thanks! Although after downloading all the available
formats (PDF, ePub, and MOBI), each one shows that several chapters as
unavailable, remarking that they are available "only in ebook."

Namely,

* Manage Cookies

* Work with HTTP Headers

* Redirects

* CORS

* Middleware

* Handling Forms

* File uploads in forms

* Setup Let's Encrypt for Express

Maybe I misunderstood, but is there another book that includes those chapters?

~~~
flaviocopes
Of course I forgot to update the Dropbox files prior to posting :)

You can get the updated version from the same link, sorry!

------
jtwebman
It's not really free if you are making me give you my email address.

~~~
stronglikedan
Sure it is. You're the one choosing to give them _your_ email address when you
can just as easily give them a disposable email address with no value, so
you're _choosing_ to pay for something that's free.

